# Weird noise coming from front end



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

I drove my gf's A6 Quattro Wagon yesterday and when i was slowing down at around 10mph or less i heard loud thud noises every time. I was told i need a new serpentine belt, fuel filter, and oil pan gasket could this noise be related to any of those things? I thought maybe it was a cv joint, cv boot, or cv axle.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Skrying87 said:


> I drove my gf's A6 Quattro Wagon yesterday and when i was slowing down at around 10mph or less i heard loud thud noises every time. I was told i need a new serpentine belt, fuel filter, and oil pan gasket could this noise be related to any of those things? I thought maybe it was a cv joint, cv boot, or cv axle.



"Front end told to stop making weird noises."




When you say slowing down, do you mean braking? If so, I would not drive that car again until I had all the wheels and hubs off, and ispected the suspension uprights and control.arms. If not braking, and you've merely let off the gas, it could be some other suspension component (strut bearing for example). CV joints as you note are a candidate, but usually make noises (loud clicking) while you turn.


----------

